# Always wanted to do this :)



## elizabethysmom (May 20, 2012)

I'm pretty excited with how this came out


----------



## AndySplash (May 20, 2012)

I love it OP  Great shot!


----------



## xyphoto (May 20, 2012)

Very nicely done. I am still trying to figure out if people are facing the sun or away from the sun. That's the best part.


----------



## Buckster (May 20, 2012)

Well done!  I really love this!


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2012)

Yes, it came out pretty nicely. Nice posing on the group too. A nice progression of heights, tapering from the center and out to each edge.


----------



## TenaciousTins (May 20, 2012)

That's really cool!

Pretty sure the people are facing towards the camera, away from the sun. I love it!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 20, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 20, 2012)

TenaciousTins said:


> That's really cool!
> 
> Pretty sure the people are facing towards the camera, away from the sun. I love it!



Based on the positioning of the legs of the second person from the left, I am guessing that they are FACING the sun and away from the camera.


----------



## elizabethysmom (May 20, 2012)

They were up on a hill facing me, with the sun behind them


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 20, 2012)

elizabethysmom said:
			
		

> They were up on a hill facing me, with the sun behind them



Darn.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 20, 2012)

elizabethysmom said:


> I'm pretty excited with how this came out



And so you should be. It is a very, very nice picture. Based on this one shot, I would hire you to shoot my family portrait.




There is only one little detail that bugs me and before I tell you what it is, let me tell you that (if you don't know me) a lot of people here consider me a big pain in the neck. So, take what I'm going to say however you want to take it, you won't hurt my feelings.

I am a huge fan of details control. Not because I care all that much but because they seem to jump at me.

In this case, your photo, it is the weird thing growing out of the leg of the child/kid on the very left. I would zap it.


----------



## Freephotog (May 20, 2012)

Very nice shot!
I could tell they were facing the camera by looking at the ears of the male in the center and the body position of the female 2nd from the left. That would have been an awkward position looking away. Must be my law enforcement background.


----------



## elizabethysmom (May 20, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:
			
		

> And so you should be. It is a very, very nice picture. Based on this one shot, I would hire you to shoot my family portrait.
> 
> There is only one little detail that bugs me and before I tell you what it is, let me tell you that (if you don't know me) a lot of people here consider me a big pain in the neck. So, take what I'm going to say however you want to take it, you won't hurt my feelings.
> 
> ...



It's funny that little guy found a stick and he wouldn't let it go haha! Yes I may just clone that out . Thank you for the compliment I'm a newbie so that really does make me happy!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 20, 2012)

I'm glad I'm making your day but the stick is not what I'm talking about.

I did wonder about that but it doesn't bother me as much as the thing growing out of his leg towards the right. The thing that looks like a big lens.


----------



## elizabethysmom (May 20, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:
			
		

> I'm glad I'm making your day but the stick is not what I'm talking about.
> 
> I did wonder about that but it doesn't bother me as much as the thing growing out of his leg towards the right. The thing that looks like a big lens.



Oh wow didn't even notice that! I wonder what that is - weird


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 20, 2012)

I'm weird that way, lol.


----------



## mommy-medic (May 20, 2012)

Looks like a streetlight in the distance.

Great work though!!!! I like the stick- its true to the boy and I'm sure the family will remember his attachment to it down the road as they look at this image. 

I had a newborn shoot yesterday and she was only 8 days old but she did NOT want to be swaddled or curled up. She wanted to constantly stretch out and sprawl out. Mom said she did that while pregnant too. I finally gave up on the poses where baby is all folded up and snuggled up and took some with her all stretched out. Mom was laughing about it at the time. The images that are true to character are so genuine and sincere there's something special about them.


----------



## elizabethysmom (May 20, 2012)

mommy-medic said:
			
		

> Looks like a streetlight in the distance.
> 
> Great work though!!!! I like the stick- its true to the boy and I'm sure the family will remember his attachment to it down the road as they look at this image.
> 
> I had a newborn shoot yesterday and she was only 8 days old but she did NOT want to be swaddled or curled up. She wanted to constantly stretch out and sprawl out. Mom said she did that while pregnant too. I finally gave up on the poses where baby is all folded up and snuggled up and took some with her all stretched out. Mom was laughing about it at the time. The images that are true to character are so genuine and sincere there's something special about them.



How sweet - I agree the best pics of kids are those that capture their true selves!!


----------



## Granddad (May 21, 2012)

elizabethysmom said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was probably a sign saying *"KEEP BACK! DANGEROUS CLIFFS"* 

BTW, Great shot! I'm jealous.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 21, 2012)

Freephotog said:


> Very nice shot!
> I could tell they were facing the camera by looking at the ears of the male in the center and the body position of the female 2nd from the left. That would have been an awkward position looking away. Must be my law enforcement background.


I have a law enforcement background as well and I think the same about the legs on the second person from the right. Facing the camera, the legs look like they are bent in a strange way. That goes to prove that things are not always as they seem. Thats one of the fun things about this picture.


----------



## slackercruster (May 21, 2012)

Nice Work!!


----------



## elizabethysmom (May 21, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I'm weird that way, lol.



So I needed to know what that thing was so I drove back to the University last night and it was in fact a street light haha!


----------



## gopal (May 21, 2012)

has potential of a outstanding pic...a desk calendar.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 21, 2012)

gopal said:


> has potential of a outstanding pic...a desk calendar.



Sure does. I could see that shot as a wall hanger in some locations, if i were't for all of those numbers at the bottom of the picture.... j/k.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 21, 2012)

elizabethysmom said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > I'm weird that way, lol.
> ...




:lmao:

Hope it wasn't too far....


----------



## KBM1016 (May 22, 2012)

I like it, the only think I would change from a creative standpoint would be the sun flare.  I would have tried to place it between the parent's instead of under the Mom's armpit.  To me that signifies the spartk in their relationship that created this beautiful family.  Again, just my creative standpoint, otherwise, nice job.


----------



## michael9000000 (May 22, 2012)

Magnificent!


----------



## kelbel1981 (May 22, 2012)

LOVE!


----------



## elizabethysmom (May 22, 2012)

KBM1016 said:
			
		

> I like it, the only think I would change from a creative standpoint would be the sun flare.  I would have tried to place it between the parent's instead of under the Mom's armpit.  To me that signifies the spartk in their relationship that created this beautiful family.  Again, just my creative standpoint, otherwise, nice job.



I hate to ruin the magic but that's the step daughter - moms a shorty!! Haha!


----------



## Ernicus (May 23, 2012)

KBM1016 said:


> I like it, the only think I would change from a creative standpoint would be the sun flare.  I would have tried to place it between the parent's instead of under the Mom's armpit.  To me that signifies the spartk in their relationship that created this beautiful family.  Again, just my creative standpoint, otherwise, nice job.



I like this take.  My thoughts, roughly similar, I found myself wondering how it would look 2 different ways.  1 with sun directly behind dad...being the leader of the pack symbolism...yes there would be no rays but would be a glow from the sun around him.  and 2, sun behind dad and mom similar to the person I quoted here.

sun where it is also takes away from moms figure.

Fabulous picture nonetheless.  I love it.


----------



## MK3Brent (May 23, 2012)

Facing towards the sun, my guess.


----------



## Buckster (May 23, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> Facing towards the sun, my guess.


Answer was posted here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/284745-always-wanted-do.html#post2594934


----------



## MK3Brent (May 23, 2012)

I convinced OP is a liar....


----------



## elizabethysmom (May 23, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> I convinced OP is a liar....



Excuse me?  What would I have to gain by lying and what am I lying about?


----------



## fotomumma09 (May 23, 2012)

Well done! Gorgeous!!


----------



## elizabethysmom (May 23, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Cheta (May 23, 2012)

Very nicely done. I couldn't tell at first the positioning of the people in this portrait until I looked at their hands and arms. The outlining of the muscles and hand positions gave it away for me.


----------



## Granddad (May 24, 2012)

elizabethysmom said:


> MK3Brent said:
> 
> 
> > I convinced OP is a liar....
> ...



Check the context  He guessed wrong about the way they were facing. It was a lighthearted comment that raised a smile for some.


----------



## elizabethysmom (May 24, 2012)

Granddad said:
			
		

> Check the context  He guessed wrong about the way they were facing. It was a lighthearted comment that raised a smile for some.



Sorry, I think you're right reading it over again. Don't take kindly to being called a liar but I think you're right  shame shame


----------



## semicolon (May 25, 2012)

A very nice shot.  Little boys and their light poles..er sticks.  I wasn't distracted by the light pole at first but it did start to take my eye after a bit. I also assumed the sun flair was behind the mom and thought it would be nice between mom and dad, but am still expressed. 

That seems to be a good location to go back and do some more shots, perhaps with them jumping, kissing or any other action.  

Keep up the great work.


----------



## manaheim (May 25, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## elizabethysmom (May 25, 2012)

semicolon said:


> A very nice shot.  Little boys and their light poles..er sticks.  I wasn't distracted by the light pole at first but it did start to take my eye after a bit. I also assumed the sun flair was behind the mom and thought it would be nice between mom and dad, but am still expressed.
> 
> That seems to be a good location to go back and do some more shots, perhaps with them jumping, kissing or any other action.
> 
> Keep up the great work.


Thank you so much


----------



## morganza (May 26, 2012)

Very good photo! Makes me wonder if they're related, like a family walking up or down the hill.


----------

